# Alienware CPU "Wasserkühlung"



## bEtraYer (12. März 2010)

*Alienware CPU "Wasserkühlung"*

Huhu,

die neuen Alienware Desktop PC's besitzen ja mit eine CPU "Wasserkühlung".

Die sieht irgendwie identisch mit dem Corsair H50 aus.

Weiß jemand ob dies so ist und ob überhaupt dieser Kühler beim AW Leistungsstark ist?

Wie hoch könnte man damit wohl den i7-920 bekommen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. März 2010)

*AW: Alienware CPU "Wasserkühlung"*

Komplett-Wasserkühlungen sind nicht gut. Die Kühlleistung ist ziemlich eingeschränkt und die Wakü ist nicht erweiterbar.

Corsair H50 hat nur einen Single-Radiator und das im Alienware-PC sieht auch nach Single aus.

Ich habe mal einen Wakü-PC mit i7-920 und GTX 285 gebaut, da war ein Quad-Radiator drin. Viel bessere Kühlleistung. Den i7 konnte ich damit auf 4 GHz übertakten. Es wäre auch noch mehr drin gewesen, aber mehr wollte mein Auftraggeber nicht. Für einen i7 würde ich keinen Single-Radiator nehmen.

Gute Luftkühler (z.B. Prolimatech Megahalems) sind besser als Waküs mit Single-Radiator. Wenn die Wakü stärker sein soll, brauchst du mindestens einen Dual-Radiator.
Bedenke, dass bei Alienware die Grafikkarten weiterhin mit Luft gekühlt werden.


----------



## bEtraYer (12. März 2010)

*AW: Alienware CPU "Wasserkühlung"*

Danke für die Antwort.

Was denkst du könnte man mit dem AW Kühler hinbekommen?

Über 3GHz oder ist er mit dem normalen Takt schon (mehr als) gut beschäftigt?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. März 2010)

*AW: Alienware CPU "Wasserkühlung"*

Ich habe keine Leistungsdaten zum Corsair-Kühler, aber 3,2 - 3,5 GHz dürften drin sein.


----------



## bEtraYer (12. März 2010)

*AW: Alienware CPU "Wasserkühlung"*

Vielen Dank Jever


----------



## Icke&Er (12. März 2010)

*AW: Alienware CPU "Wasserkühlung"*

Der Corsair H50-Kühler liegt ca auf der Kühlleistung eines Mugen 2 und ist somit garnet sooo schlecht wie viel denken!

Am besten einen Lüfter mit viel rpm anbringen und dann heißt es testen! Man kann nicht spontan sagen wieviel drin ist, aber bei guter Gehäuselüftung solltes es 3GHz + werden 

MFG


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. März 2010)

*AW: Alienware CPU "Wasserkühlung"*

Der Mugen 2 ist aber eine Klasse unter Kühlern wie dem Megahalems/Mega Shadow oder IFX-14.
Single-Radiator-Waküs können es zwar mit Mittelklasse-Luftkühlern aufnehmen, aber nicht mit High-End-Luftkühlern.


----------



## Madz (12. März 2010)

*AW: Alienware CPU "Wasserkühlung"*

Wieso eigentlich Alienware Rechner? Du planst doch nicht etwa einen Kauf dieser Geldverbrennungsmaschinen? o_O


----------



## Icke&Er (12. März 2010)

*AW: Alienware CPU "Wasserkühlung"*

Das habe ich ja auch nie behauptet!
Ich wollte damit nur sagen, das er ihn doch erstmal behalten kann um zu testen, da ein Mugen 2 ja kein schlechter Kühler ist und durchaus einen i7 kühlen kann!

Wenn er richtig takten will hilft nur ein gute Wakü!

@Madz

Das ist sicher schon zu spät! 

MFG


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. März 2010)

*AW: Alienware CPU "Wasserkühlung"*



Madz schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich Alienware Rechner? Du planst doch nicht etwa einen Kauf dieser Geldverbrennungsmaschinen? o_O


/sign
Selbst gebaute PCs sind immer besser. Dabei würde ich an deiner Stelle auf eine vernünftige Wakü setzen.
Hier im Forum kannst du dir einen PC + Wakü zusammenstellen lassen und kriegst Hilfe beim Bau.


----------



## Gamer_95 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Alienware CPU "Wasserkühlung"*

Also selbst mit H50 sind 100 Pro 3,8 GHz drinn...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2010)

*AW: Alienware CPU "Wasserkühlung"*



bEtraYer schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> die neuen Alienware Desktop PC's besitzen ja mit eine CPU "Wasserkühlung".
> 
> ...




Die Kühlung ist keine H50, sondern dürfte das "Original" sein (ich vergesse den Hersteller immer  ), auf dem u.a. auch die H50 basiert (das aber iirc auch in Dell, Acer,... Rechnern zu finden ist). Die Leistung ist definitiv auf dem Niveau von High-End Luftkühlern, mit starken Lüftern auch merklich darüber. (für extrem silencing aufgrund der Pumpe ohnehin nicht geeignet)

Ob das OC-technisch sinn macht, müssen OC-Profis entscheiden (schaden kann es ja eigentlich nicht - außer beim Preis. Aber wer Alienware kauft, dem ist der Preis wohl sowieso egal)


----------



## Madz (12. März 2010)

*AW: Alienware CPU "Wasserkühlung"*



> (ich vergesse den Hersteller immer  )


Asetek.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. März 2010)

*AW: Alienware CPU "Wasserkühlung"*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Leistung ist definitiv auf dem Niveau von High-End Luftkühlern, *mit starken Lüftern auch merklich darüber*.


Das ist ein unfairer Vergleich. Einen Megahalems kann man nämlich auch mit starken Lüftern ausstatten.

Der Megahalems hat eine größere Oberfläche als die meisten Single-Radiatoren. Und hier geht die Hitze direkt von der CPU zu den Kühllamellen.
Den Mugen 2 würde ich übrigens nicht zu den High-End-Kühlern zählen, eher Mittelklasse. High End ist Megahalems, Boxed ist unterstes Low End.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2010)

*AW: Alienware CPU "Wasserkühlung"*

Meines Wissens nach skaliert die H50 besser mit starken Lüftern, als ein Megahelms. Und die Wärmeübertragung ist genauso indirekt.


----------

